# Upcoming 8.0:  IPv6 only Kernel yet?



## steven_sorel (Sep 25, 2009)

Just curious if a rumor I heard was true. If I can compile an IPv6 only kernel in the upcoming release! If anyone knows, you'd make my day!


----------



## danger@ (Sep 25, 2009)

As far as I remember this has been discussed at the devsummit in Cambridge as a feature which we would like to have in 9.0...


----------



## dennylin93 (Sep 26, 2009)

It seems that IPv6 hasn't been widely adopted yet. Perhaps this will gradually change in the future.


----------



## Beastie (Sep 26, 2009)

dennylin93 said:
			
		

> It seems that IPv6 hasn't been widely adopted yet. Perhaps this will gradually change in the future.


I don't see this happening any time soon. More than a decade since it's inception, it's still only used by a tiny minority.
The transition is difficult since IPv6 is not fully and automatically compatible with IPv4.


----------



## brucec@ (Dec 16, 2009)

I think it's possible to build a kernel which doesn't have _any_ IP support, but I don't think you can currently build an INET6-only kernel. At least when I tried to build one on 9-CURRENT a few days ago I got a compile error due to an unused label in one C file, and once that was fixed I got linker errors in other files, including if_ether.c.


----------

